# Eigene Packages importieren



## Lengen1971 (19. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

ich bekomme bei dem Versuch ein eigenes Package zu importieren die Fehlermeldung:

package ml does noc exitst.

Ich bin eigentlich nach Anleitung vorgegangen und muss lt. dieser den Classpath nicht verändern, wenn die neue Package in einem Unterordner des Arbeitsverzeichnisses liegt.
(Aber auch mit javac -classpath .;./packages) geht´s nicht. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Michael


```
Testdatei:

import ml.*;

public class test
{
	public static void main(String args[])
	{
		ML_OPEN myStart=new ML_OPEN();
		myStart.start("winword.exe");
	}
}

Package-Datei:
package ml;

public class ML_OPEN 
{ 
	void start(String para)
	{
		try  
		{   
			Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c START "+para);   
		}   
		catch (Exception e) 
		{
			System.err.println(e.getMessage());
		}  
	}
}
```


----------



## meez (19. Aug 2004)

Das Verzeichnis muss gleich heissen, wie das Package...


----------



## Lengen1971 (19. Aug 2004)

Yo, danke, des wars.

Gruß
Michael


----------

